# Thermocompensated.



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> ETA has developed a complete family of thermo-compensated quartz movements with twenty times the accuracy of standard quartz movements. Designed to successfully complete the different COSC tests, this new generation of chronometers raises performance and reliability limits even further.
> 
> Brand: ETA
> 
> ...


Have a google for more stuff on these. I would love to know what watches on the market have these fitted. If you know, let us all know.

You never know, maybe someday we will see something 'Made in England'


----------



## B.Caine (Feb 8, 2004)

DavidH said:


> > ETA has developed a complete family of thermo-compensated quartz movements with twenty times the accuracy of standard quartz movements. Designed to successfully complete the different COSC tests, this new generation of chronometers raises performance and reliability limits even further.
> >
> > Brand:Â ETA
> >
> ...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

it's probably something to do with 3.41am


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thermocompensated. That when you get a refund from the gas board?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Isn't this the SuperQuartz that Breitling uses?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they do have a thermo compensated movement accurat to 15 seconds a year (as opposed to 150 seconds of a normal qtz does that make them 10 times more accurate?







) but I don't know if they are the same as the eta one, probably are


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I know the SQ is made by ETA and the specs are similar with the above.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

An RLT thermo-compensated 'superquartz' would be a very nice watch.

Any chance of one Roy ?

Dave


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Omega perpetual calender, cal 1680.

Check out the pdf download, page 24-28. It seems to work better if you put it on hard drive then view it .

http://www.omegawatches.com/lux-example/im...Instruction.pdf


----------

